
Zoom sued by shareholder after security issues tanked its stock price - huntermeyer
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2020/04/08/zoom-sued-by-shareholder-after-security-issues-tanked-its-stock-price/
======
adelHBN
This is really puzzling to me. How did they not see this coming? I watched
Zoom's CEO on Jim Cramer's Mad Money. He was not convincing.

